# Shupps Grove Bottle Fest



## PA Will (Jun 16, 2012)

July 20-22 

http://www.shuppsgrove.com/themeweek.html


 Heard good things about this one hope to see some good PA stuff n meet some more peeps.


----------



## edndlm (Jun 16, 2012)

It is a great weekend , I hope that the Reno Expo the next week doesn't affect it too much .


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jun 16, 2012)

fun FUN FUN []


----------



## NyDigger1 (Jun 16, 2012)

will be there, hopefully, im gettign my road test the 12th so I might get a car before the show [8D]

 a junker, so hopefully it wouldnt break down along the way XD


----------



## Diggin4Togas (Jun 21, 2012)

Always find some great glass at the grove. I would like to go a day early and try to hook-up with someone down that way and maybe do some digging. Let me know if someone is interested.    Thanks, Randy


----------



## AntiqueMeds (Jun 21, 2012)

if the gods are willing I will be there selling some books...

 think ...no...rain...


----------



## CALDIGR2 (Jun 23, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  edndlm
> 
> It is a great weekend , I hope that the Reno Expo the next week doesn't affect it too much .


 Reno is the end of July, not June.


----------



## epackage (Jun 23, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  CALDIGR2
> Reno is the end of July, not June.


 So is Shupps Grove...


----------



## pharmboy (Jul 3, 2012)

Hoping for good weather, going down on friday and camping on site. Will be bringing colored druggist bottles and more. Hope to see alot of peaple set up.


----------



## groverdill (Jul 30, 2012)

Awwww, man. I just found out about this show. A week too late! And I'm only 45 minutes away!!! []So how was it? Are there any other shows coming up in the central PA vicinity?


----------



## AntiqueMeds (Jul 30, 2012)

> I just found out about this show. A week too late! And I'm only 45 minutes away!!!


 
 lucky for you they have it every year[]


----------



## PA Will (Aug 1, 2012)

Good time for sure. Got some neat bottles and a cool stoneware advertising inkwell that says Carlisle on it. Also got a great DC hutch and a nice pontil Smedley & Brandt!

 Saw a really awful wreck tho on the turnpike right before the exit. They were just covering two ladies bodies up on the road. Very very sad.


----------

